# Suche Tool um CPU kerne dauerhhaft zu verteilen



## Fireb0ng (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal wieder meine alten games aus gegraben. Nun habe ich das Problem das ich bei NFS UG2 und GTA VC und SA zwingend einen Prozessir kern festlegen muss, sonst gibt es probleme mit dem Spiel.

Gibt es da ein Programm was sich die KErn zuweisung merken kann??? Mir ist es zu lästig bei jedem Spiel Start raus zu tabben und im Taskmgr einen Kern fest zu legen.

Process Lasslo funktioniert auch nicht dauerhaft habe ich getestet

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Dragonix (27. Februar 2012)

Das geht zum Bleistift mit RunFirst, zumindest erfüllts bei den Spielen die bei mir wg. mehreren CPUs rumzicken den Zweck .

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Fireb0ng (27. Februar 2012)

das ist schon mal besser als über den Taskmgr


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (25. Juni 2013)

Oder das Programm EasyToolz. Man kann Profile für Anwendungen/Spiele per ausführbarer EXE-Datei definieren, die Priorität und die einzelnen Prozessorkerne zuweisen. Die Profile bleiben gespeichert und werden beim starten des Programm/Spiel automatisch benutzt.

EasyToolz - Download - COMPUTER BILD

Gruß Jekki


----------



## AchtBit (29. Juni 2013)

Anvir Taskmanager. Ich weis nicht ab welcher. Hab selbst die Pro und die hat eine umfangreiche Funktionsliste, von Zeitsteuerung und Sicherheitssteuerung über Resourcen und CPU Zeit Verteilung, um Prozesse zu steuern.  Es kann beliebig jeder Prozess permanent mit Affinität, Prio, Processspeicher Leerungs-Zyklus einfach gesteuert werden. Um sicherheitssensible und von der Laufzeit unabhängige Funktionen(z.B. Quarantäne die einen def. Prozess nicht mehr im System zulässt) zu ermöglichen wird die Authenzität mit einer Signatur(32bit Hash) vom Datei Image, sichergestellt. Online Viruschecking sowie ProzesseIDchecking aktuallisiert eine lokale Info und Beschreibungssammlung. Beschreibungen, Info können auch userdef. werden.   

Anvir Taskman Free: 0€
Anvir Taskman Standard: kostet glaub 19.90€,  gibts jedoch ab und an als Giveawayoftheday für 0€ + einen GOTD 50% Rabatt beim Upgrade auf die Pro Version
Anvir Taskman Pro: kost soviel wie ein Durchschnittsgame oder man erwischt ne Doppel Rabattaktion. Damit bekommt man die Pro für 20% des Preises(so wie ich für 9.99€ )

Bei der Free weis ich sicher, dass die Prozess Steuerungen nur zur Laufzeit möglich sind.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juni 2013)

Prio
Prio - Process Priority Saver 64bit version

Der Vollständigkeit halber - immerhin ist die Anfrage fast anderthalb Jahre alt.


----------



## Fireb0ng (30. Juni 2013)

Danke ich werde mich mal wieder ans testen begeben.

Ist lästig bei GTA vc immer erst den affengriff zu machen und das Game auf einen CPU Kern zu legen


----------



## OctoCore (1. Juli 2013)

Für nVidia-User weniger interessant, aber: Als z.Z. hauptsächlich AMD-Graka-Nutzer erstelle ich meine Spielprofile mit Radeon Pro.
Dort kann man im Profil auch festlegen, wieviele und welche Kerne benutzt werden sollen.


----------

